# أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

السؤال يطرح نفسه أعزائي فهل من مجيب عليه؟؟؟؟؟




بين كرامتك ,,, وقلبك ,,, ماذا تختار؟؟


هل من المعقول إن نستغني عن قلوبنا؟؟



للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك


لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والصديقة صديقتها والمحبين بعضهم وغيرهم ؟


وكل شخص حدث له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق


أو حبيب أو أخ أو شريك .... هذه هي الحياة ؟


لو تعمقنا في هذا الأمر لكي نجد سبب لذلك لكل اختيار ..

صحيح انه لابد


ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار


ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحية إذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصرة


غالبا ؟؟


أم هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....


سأقف لحظة على بعض الجمل


هي موجودة في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في موقف معين


:: خداع ::


:: خيانة ::


:: كراهية ::


:: كذب ::


:: ضعف ::


:: هزيمة ::


:: بغض ::



:: اتهام ::


:: إهمال ::


:: نسيان ::


:: تجاهل ::



قالوا :


:: من باعنا بعناه ::

:: اللي هواك أهواه..واللي نساك أنساه ::

:: الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة ::

:: الصديق وقت الضيق ::



أتسائل ....!!


هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك !!


فعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا


ثم


مع مرور الأيام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا إلا خيال


في غيابه نسأل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسأل عنا


هل حقا نتخلى عنه ؟؟؟؟


هل فعلا نحن في حياته لا شيء ؟؟؟


هل نضحي ونتمسك به ؟ آم كرامتنا فوق مشاعرنا نحوه ؟


ماذا يشكل وجوده في حياتنا ؟


وهل وجودة ووجودنا في حياة كل منا سبب للراحة أو السعادة أو النقيض منهما ؟


وماذا لو اخترنا قلوبنا وماذا لو اخترنا كرامتنا ماذا سوف تكون النتيجة ؟؟


ولماذا كل هذا الكبرياء؟؟


أين تكمن اختياراتنا وما سببها ؟


لا أدري !!!



الآن بعد بعدما قرأنا الموضوع هل ستكون صريحا

في اجابتك ؟؟

وهل ستقف مع نفسك لتعلم أيهم تختار

أم تصمت وتقول لا أعلم ولا أدري ؟!

وأنتَ ماذا ستختار وأنت ماذا ستختارين ؟؟

بانتظار مشاركاتكم ..​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

أنا رأيى يا كاندى ان لكل شىء حدود يعنى من الجيد جداً ان نكون متسامحين لمن نحب وان نكون مضحيين من أجلهم لكن هناك اشياء لا يقبلها احد على نفسه مثل تكرار الخطاء نفسه وبتعمد مع عدم وجود ندم على هذا الخطاء كتكرار الخيانه او الاهمال او الاهانه ...........فالى متى يستطيع الانسان ان يتحمل ويسامح ...........مره اتنين أو أكثر ولكن لو هذا هو نمط الحياه المعتاد كأن يكون الزوج  خائن بطبيعته .......هل مطلوب من الزوجه ان تعيش حياتها معه وتنسى كرامتها او لنقل تقتلها لتعيش راضيه ....... مش عارفه اذا كان رأيى ده صح ولا لا ..............عامة" هو موضوع رائع كعادة كل مواضيعك يا كاندى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

رأيك سليم جدا يا دونا

وانا متفقه معاكى

ميرسى يا حببتى وربنا معاكى​


----------



## lousa188114 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

بصراحة ياكاندي انا كمان متفقة مع دونا ومعاكي في حكاية ان لازم يبقي للتضحية حدود 
بس دة بعد ميكون جرب كل شي ممكن علشان يحافظ علي العلاقة اللي مابنهم


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

معاكى حق يا لويزا يا حببتى

ربنا يختار لك الصالح​


----------



## the servant (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

سلام ونعمة كاندي,,,,

كان زمان اجدادنا بيقولوا سيب شوية للضعف البشري.
يعني انا لو ليا صلحب عزيز عليا قوي(صاحب عمري) اكيد هاحبة بس
دة ما يمنعش ان صاحبي دة انسان ولو اتحط في موقف يفاضل فية بين مصلحتة
الشخصية ومصلحتي هايختار مصلحتة الا اذ كان ملاك.... حتي الحبيب ممكن يقع في
سقطة وفراغ عاطفي يفاضل بين التكملة مع هذا الشخض او تركة فيقرر تركة

ربنااااااااااااا موجود


----------



## candy shop (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: بين كرامتك... وقلبك .... ماذا تختار؟؟؟*

انا اختلف معاك يا frai

يمكن الصديق اة يختار مصلحته

لكن الحبيب لو بيحب بصدق لازم يختار مصلحتك

لانها تعتبر مصلحه واحد

اشكرك على المشاركه​


----------



## mina_picasso (12 نوفمبر 2008)

*أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟ 



هل من المعقول ان نستغنى عن قلوبنا

للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك

لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته والعاشق وغيرهم (؟)

وكل شخص اكيد صار له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق

او حبيب او زوج .... هذه هي الحياة ؟

لم اجد سبب لذلك ..!

صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار

ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره

غالبا ؟؟

ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....

لنقف لحظة على بعض الجمل 

هي موجوده في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في موقف معين 

لا

وانما في حدث ،،،،



خداع 

خيانة 

كراهية 

كذب 

ضعف 

هزيمة 



قالوا :


( من باعنا بعناه )


( اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه )


( الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة )


( الصديق وقت الضيق )


فكـــر قليلاً ...


هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك !!


فعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا

ثم

مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال 


في غيابه نسئل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسئل عنا

هل حقا نتخلى عنه

لا ادري !!!

ويبقي السؤال أيهما أهم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

أرجو الأجابة ...............​*


----------



## لوقا عادل (14 نوفمبر 2008)

كلام جميل


----------



## mina_picasso (14 نوفمبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


> كلام جميل


*
مرسي علي مرورك يا باشا.

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## eriny roro (14 نوفمبر 2008)

القلب اهم
اكيد لما بتكون المحبة قوية مش بيكون فى مجال لكلمة كرامتى
مش من الطبيعى انة اترك صديق او حبيب بسبب الكرامة بس مينفعش ميبقاش للكرامة وجود


----------



## mina_picasso (15 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> القلب اهم
> اكيد لما بتكون المحبة قوية مش بيكون فى مجال لكلمة كرامتى
> مش من الطبيعى انة اترك صديق او حبيب بسبب الكرامة بس مينفعش ميبقاش للكرامة وجود



*مرسي علي مرورك الجميل.

وهو فعلا موضوع محير متعرفيش تراضي مين فيهم؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*كرامتي اهم*
*لو فقدت كرامتي هفقد حبي مع الايام*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل *
*وفعلا سؤال محير *
*واجابه صعبه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 نوفمبر 2008)

فعلا يحير اوى مش عارفه اجاوب على السؤال بس بيتهىء لى الكرامه لان الانسان من غير كرامه ولا حاجه
ميرسى للموضوع المحير ده 
وانت كمان حاول تجاوب على السؤال​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 نوفمبر 2008)

لا كرامتى اهم الانسان  الا من غير كرامه يبقى ميستاهلش يعيش​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (15 نوفمبر 2008)

عندما يعلو الحب علي قمه الاشياء ننسي كل شئ ونتذكر الحب


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*على ما اعتقد الحب لان الانسان الى بيحبنى اكي هيحافظ على كرامتى 

لان كرامتى هيا كرامتة 

وبجد سوال محير شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## اللص المخلْص (16 نوفمبر 2008)

الكرامة مش موجودة بقانون المحبة  الكلام ده انا عايش فيه ومش بقولو


----------



## eriny roro (16 نوفمبر 2008)

انا عايزة اعرف رأيك انت فى الموضوع
موضوعك محيرررر جدا:t9:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*على ما اعتقد الحب لان الانسان الى بيحبنى اكي هيحافظ على كرامتى 

لان كرامتى هيا كرامتة 

وبجد سوال محير شكرا ليك ​*


----------



## mina_picasso (16 نوفمبر 2008)

eriny roro قال:


> انا عايزة اعرف رأيك انت فى الموضوع
> موضوعك محيرررر جدا:t9:​



*أولا مرسي ليكم كلكم علي الردود الجميلة دي.

الموضوع كان بيتكلم علي أية بيقي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





هههههههههههههههه

أنا رأيي محتار زيكم بس...........!

كرامتي أهممممممممممم شي في حياتي .

لكن في حالة الحب بين اتنين شاب وفتاة بيكون مختلف شوية.

لان الحب حيكون طاغي علي الكرامة شوية بس دة لو حب صادق .

لان لو الأتنين بيحبو بعض بجد حيخافو علي كرامة بعض وشعور بعض.

مرسيييييييييييييييييييييي​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*هي الكرامة شيء مهم جدا
وانسان من غير كرامة يعني لا شيء بس دة  هتمسك بية في علاقتي بالناس كلها لكن مع الحبيب لا
ليس بين المحبين الكرامة والحجات دي
وهو لو فعلا بيحبني هيخاف علي كرامتي اكتر مني
سؤال مهم جدا واحيك علي ذكائك فية يا مينا
مرسي علي السؤال 
ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## mina_picasso (21 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هي الكرامة شيء مهم جدا
> وانسان من غير كرامة يعني لا شيء بس دة  هتمسك بية في علاقتي بالناس كلها لكن مع الحبيب لا
> ليس بين المحبين الكرامة والحجات دي
> وهو لو فعلا بيحبني هيخاف علي كرامتي اكتر مني
> ...



*مرسي علي مرورك ونوارتي الموضوع.

وأنا شايف أن احنا متفقين مع بعض في الرأي.

مرسي ليكي وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## go love (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الكرامة ثم الكرامة ثم الكرامة
على القلب على الصديق على البشر كلهم
وزي ما الكل جمع وقال اللي معندوش كرامة  معندوهوش اي حاجة وما يملك من الشخصية شئ
وفى كتير قال مع اتنين بيحبو بعض اوى مفيش كرامة حقيقي انا مش بتفق معهم اوى 
النظرية دية مش بتمشى مع كل المحبين حقيقي 
مش هقول حسب  درجة حبهم لبعض هيكون اهتمامة بكرمتها او العكس لا
بس حسب وعي وفكر وشخصية وتربيتة  وثقافة 
 الاتنين 
هو الحب بيكسر اي شئ
بس الا الكرامة لان الحب لازم يكون في كرامة 
والا هيكون مزلة وهوان 
وعلى فكرة احنا بشر وبنغلط 
واي اتنين بيحبو بعض كتير بيكون في اخطاء
 الحب بيسهل التعامل مع بعض بس لازم يكون في كرامة 
عشان الحب يعيش ويكون حب بيحمل المعانى الحقيقية للحب 

اسف للاطالة
ولك تحيــــــــــاتى
go love


----------



## go love (21 نوفمبر 2008)

الكرامة ثم الكرامة ثم الكرامة
على القلب على الصديق على البشر كلهم
وزي ما الكل جمع وقال اللي معندوش كرامة  معندوهوش اي حاجة وما يملك من الشخصية شئ
وفى كتير قال مع اتنين بيحبو بعض اوى مفيش كرامة حقيقي انا مش بتفق معهم اوى 
النظرية دية مش بتمشى مع كل المحبين حقيقي 
مش هقول حسب  درجة حبهم لبعض هيكون اهتمامة بكرمتها او العكس لا
بس حسب وعي وفكر وشخصية وتربيتة  وثقافة 
 الاتنين 
هو الحب بيكسر اي شئ
بس الا الكرامة لان الحب لازم يكون في كرامة 
والا هيكون مزلة وهوان 
وعلى فكرة احنا بشر وبنغلط 
واي اتنين بيحبو بعض كتير بيكون في اخطاء
 الحب بيسهل التعامل مع بعض بس لازم يكون في كرامة 
عشان الحب يعيش ويكون حب بيحمل المعانى الحقيقية للحب 

اسف للاطالة
ولك تحيــــــــــاتى
go love


----------



## mina_picasso (21 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> الكرامة ثم الكرامة ثم الكرامة
> على القلب على الصديق على البشر كلهم
> وزي ما الكل جمع وقال اللي معندوش كرامة  معندوهوش اي حاجة وما يملك من الشخصية شئ
> وفى كتير قال مع اتنين بيحبو بعض اوى مفيش كرامة حقيقي انا مش بتفق معهم اوى
> ...




*مرسي علي مرورك الجميل .

وانا متفق في بعض الكلام معاك.

لكن في حالة الحب القلب هو اللي حيسيطر لانك لو حبت حد حتلاقي نفسك اتوماتك بتخاف علية وعلي شعوره وعلي كرامتة وانك مستعد تضحي بأغلي حاجة عندك من أجلة.

بس دة لو حب صادق من كلا الطرفين.

مرسي ليك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## go love (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *مرسي علي مرورك الجميل .
> 
> وانا متفق في بعض الكلام معاك.
> 
> ...



انت لو اخت بالك من جملة انا كتبتها وقلت فيها
هو الحب بيكسر اي شئ بس
لازم برضو يكون في كرامة
اصل احنا بشر
بدون مبنشعر بتغلط

ياريت تتقبل مدخلتى تاني 
اخوك
go love


----------



## mina_picasso (21 نوفمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> انت لو اخت بالك من جملة انا كتبتها وقلت فيها
> هو الحب بيكسر اي شئ بس
> لازم برضو يكون في كرامة
> اصل احنا بشر
> ...



*مرسي ليك 

وانا براحب بمدخلتك في اي واقت.

هي دي فايدة الموضوع الحوار.

وانا اخت بالي منها .

مرسييييييييييييييييييي ​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

*كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

* 

هل من المعقول ان نستغنى عن قلوبنا

للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك

لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته وغيرهم (؟)

وكل شخص اكيد صار له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق

او حبيب او زوج .... هذه هي الحياة ؟

لم اجد سبب لذلك ..!

صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار

ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره

غالبا ؟؟

ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....

لنقف لحظة على بعض الجمل 

هي موجوده في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في موقف معين 
لا .................................................. ............................

وانما في حدث ،،،،

خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمة 

قالوا :
( من باعنا بعناه )

( اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه )

( الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة )

( الصديق وقت الضيق )

فكـــر قليلاً ...
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك !!

وعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا

ثم

مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال 

في غيابه نسأل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسأل عنا

هل حقا نتخلى عنه

لا ادري !!!

والان بعد ما قريتوا الموضوع هل 

هتكونو صريحين ؟



أيهما أهـــم بحياااتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*سؤال صعب  جدا ومحير 

بس اعتقد ان بين الحبيبين مفيش حكاية الكرامة والكلام دة  وغير كدة لو الحبيب دة بيحب بجد 
هيخاف علي كرامة ومشاعر حبيبة 
بتختلف من حد للتاني 
فية ناس تقول اصون كرامتي من قبل حبي​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*قلبى طبعاااااااا:08:

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*انا اختار قلبى 
ميرسى ليك على موضوع الجميل يا بيشووووووووو*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *سؤال صعب  جدا ومحير
> 
> بس اعتقد ان بين الحبيبين مفيش حكاية الكرامة والكلام دة  وغير كدة لو الحبيب دة بيحب بجد
> هيخاف علي كرامة ومشاعر حبيبة
> ...



*نوووووووووووووووووو
الكرامة موجودة بين الحبيبين
ياعني هو يهيني
ولقول اسمحه ده  بيحني
وابقي ملطشة:smil8:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *قلبى طبعاااااااا:08:
> 
> *​


*
هههههههههه
اعتراف من مرمر
بس يامرمر لو جرحك جامد
هتستحملي؟؟ّ!!​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (24 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



swety koky girl قال:


> *انا اختار قلبى
> ميرسى ليك على موضوع الجميل يا بيشووووووووو*



*اوك ياكوكي
بس لو جرحك جامد
وكذا مرة
برضه هتفضليه؟؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*انا اختار الكرامه 

الكرامه ثم القلب

والكرامه لازم تكون موجوده حتي في الحب

شكرا علي الموضوع المهم بيشوي​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*على قد الحب يكون التسامح *
*وعلى رائ الانجيل لو اخاك اخطا بحقك سبع مرات وقالك سامحه يبقى تسامحه*
*وان كان على التسامح فاحنا اتعلمنا نسامح حتى الخطاه والاعداء وكل البشر 
لو على الحبيب عاوز تسمحه دة على قد مقدار حبك  لكن بيفرق بين انك تسامحه وبين انك ترجعه
وكله على قد الحب *
ا*ن كنا بالاحرى نغفر لبعض ايش حال ربنا الا بيغفر لينا رغم اننا بنكسر قلبه كتير 
ممكن تسامحه لكن مش لازم ترجعله ودة يتوقف عليك وعلى المقدار زى ما قولت*


----------



## sara23 (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

انا اختار كرامتى الاول
بعد كده قلبى
لان لو الشخص ده بيحبنى بجد 
هو اول واحد هيحفظ كرامتى فى وجودى وفى غيابى
ميرسى ليك يا بيشو وربنا يباركك​


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*+*

لا يمكن أن يكون هناك تعارض بين الكرامة و العاطفة ( أو القلب )..

ففي حالة الحبيب ، طالما هو حبيبي ، فحتماً سيحافظ على كرامتي ، لان كرمتي هي كرامته ، فلو أهان كرامتي فماذا سيبقى بعد ؟! .. الكرامة هي إحترام الذات و عدم الإهانة ، فكيف يكون حبيبي من لا يحترم ذاتي و يُهينني ؟! 

و كيف يكون الخيار بين الكرامة و بين الحب ؟! كمثلاً يقول لها ، أو تقول له : يا كرامتك يا الحب !! .. هل لكي يستمر الحب أتخلى عن كرامتي ؟! .. فأي حب هذا ؟! .. فإن كان الحب يخلق نوعاً من الاحترام الذائد لمن أحبه ، أفأجد نفسي مُضطر أن أضحي بكرامتي من أجل حبيبي ؟!! 

نفس الامر تقريباً مع الصديق .. 

و بشكل عام .. الكرامة و إحترام النفس ، لا تتعارض مع ابسط قواعد التعامل الانسانية .


----------



## sosofofo (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا اختار الكرامه
> 
> الكرامه ثم القلب
> 
> ...



​انا مع الراي ده لأن الكرامة مهمه جدا 
ووجود الكرامة تجعلنا نعطي اكثر من لو مش حاسين انه عندنا كرامة


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا اختار الكرامه
> 
> الكرامه ثم القلب
> 
> ...


*
مظبوط ياكوكو
الكرامه لازم تكون موجوده حتي في الحب
ولو راحت الكرامة
راح الحب
شكرا يامايكل لمرووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> *على قد الحب يكون التسامح *
> *وعلى رائ الانجيل لو اخاك اخطا بحقك سبع مرات وقالك سامحه يبقى تسامحه*
> *وان كان على التسامح فاحنا اتعلمنا نسامح حتى الخطاه والاعداء وكل البشر
> لو على الحبيب عاوز تسمحه دة على قد مقدار حبك  لكن بيفرق بين انك تسامحه وبين انك ترجعه
> ...


*
بصي ياكيري كلامك مظبوط
بس بالنسبة للحب
لو اتلغي الاحترام المتبادل
ولو راحت الكرامة يروح الحب
ولا انت ايه رأيك؟
وبعدين برضه مقولتليش تختاري ايه.؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



sara23 قال:


> انا اختار كرامتى الاول
> بعد كده قلبى
> لان لو الشخص ده بيحبنى بجد
> هو اول واحد هيحفظ كرامتى فى وجودى وفى غيابى
> ميرسى ليك يا بيشو وربنا يباركك​



*لان لو الشخص ده بيحبنى بجد 
لو
هو اول واحد هيحفظ كرامتى فى وجودى وفى غيابى
عين العقل ياسارة
بس لو حصل وجرحك يوم
هتعملي ايه
؟؟
ولو اتكرر
شكرا لكلامك ورايك؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> لا يمكن أن يكون هناك تعارض بين الكرامة و العاطفة ( أو القلب )..
> 
> ...



*طيب الحب شر لابد منه
ولما بتقع فيه بتبقي حالتك حاله
واحيانا ممكن تتغاضي عن حاجات
عمرك ماكنت تقبلها
زي الاهانة مثلا
ممكن تعتبرها انها عتاب
في حين انها اهانة
وكده انت اكيد فاهم انا اقصد ايه؟؟
ومرايه الحب عامية
كمثلاً يقول لها ، أو تقول له : يا كرامتك يا الحب !! .
احيانا يكون الحب بلا كرامة 
عشان كده لازم تسيبه
صح؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



sosofofo قال:


> ​انا مع الراي ده لأن الكرامة مهمه جدا
> ووجود الكرامة تجعلنا نعطي اكثر من لو مش حاسين انه عندنا كرامة



*شكرا ياجميل لمروووورك
تفضلي الكرامة عن الحب:hlp:​*


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*+*

عزيزي bishoragheb

( أحياناً ) هذه لا تجوز على الحب .. فلا يمكن أن نتخيل حب بلا كرامة .. لانه لو كان بلا كرامة فلن يكون حب من الاساس .. من الممكن أن نسميه مجرد إعجاب .. او إرتياح .. أو شعور بانك تريد أن تتحدث مع هذه الفتاة ، او هذا الشاب .. و لكن حب ؟؟ .. لا  .. الحب كما قولت يجب أن يُعطي .. الحب بطبيعته هو بناء .. يبني و لا يهدم .. فكيف نضع الحب في مواجهه مع الكرامة ؟! فإن كان الحب يخلق بداخل المرء نوع من إحترام الحبيب و الاحساس بقيمته أكثر  .. فكيف يتعارض الحب مع ما يوجد به ؟! 

أيضاً يجب علينا أن نُفرق بين العتاب و الإهانة .. فالبعض منا قد يهين الاخر و هو يعاتبه مثلاً .. و هذا لا يمكن أن يكون عتاب فقط .. بغض النظر عن الدافع من وراء هذا العتاب أو هذه الاهانة .. ففي الواقع هي إهانة .


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

لو سمحت يا اخى بس مشعارفه اسمك
انت بتتتكلم من وجهه نظرك لكن لكل حاله شواذ


----------



## REDEMPTION (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> لو سمحت يا اخى بس مشعارفه اسمك
> انت بتتتكلم من وجهه نظرك لكن لكل حاله شواذ


 
*+*

هل تقصديني أنا ؟


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

*ايوة انت 
ههههههههه اسمك غريبانا مالى
بس اسكت بقى لو سمحت سيبلى الساحه اتكلم

احم

بص يابيشو 
بص يابنى 
اعمل الا قلبك عاوزة 
سيبك من كلام الناس
كلامهم واحد
ومحدش هينضر لو انت تعبت
وبراحتك اصلا يعنى 
دة رد لاى انسان يعنى
كول انسان الا عاوزة قلبه ياخده 
مشينفع اى حد يحدد ان كان فى حب حقيقى ولا لا انت مدخلتش جواهم
كل انسان الا بيمر بازمه هو يحدد
وكمان يعنى مفيش انسان مبيغلطشى
اهم حاجه قلب الانسان من جوه 
عشانفى كتير براهم غيرجواهم 

*


----------



## loay alkldine (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

الكرامه اختار اولا وبعدها قلبي
لان الذي يحبني من صدق يحفظ كرامتي ولا يجرحها
مشكور اخي العزيز وربنا يباركك​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



redemption قال:


> *+*
> 
> عزيزي bishoragheb
> 
> ...



*برضه زي ماقولت 
الحب مرايته عامية
انت شايفه انه حب
لكن هي لأ
او العكس اعجاب مثلا.
وبعدين انت فاكره عتاب
لكن الحقيقة اهانة

طريقة الكلام
الاسلوب
كدا​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> لو سمحت يا اخى بس مشعارفه اسمك
> انت بتتتكلم من وجهه نظرك لكن لكل حاله شواذ



*لكل قاعدة شواذ
دي حاجة معروفة


لكن ايه رأيك
ان اللي بيحب بيضحي...
وممكن نتغاضي عن حاجات​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> *ايوة انت
> ههههههههه اسمك غريب انا مالى
> بس اسكت بقى لو سمحت
> سيبلى الساحه اتكلم:hlp:
> ...



*نورتي المحكمة:hlp:​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



loay alkldine قال:


> الكرامه اختار اولا وبعدها قلبي
> لان الذي يحبني من صدق يحفظ كرامتي ولا يجرحها
> مشكور اخي العزيز وربنا يباركك​


*
شكرا ياباشا لمرووووورك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

مرة واحدة بس اخترت قلبي على كرامتي

وندمت ندم شديد ومش هاكررها تاني

كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم قلبي​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*

مرة واحدة بس اخترت قلبي على كرامتي

وندمت ندم شديد ومش هاكررها تاني

كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم قلبي​


----------



## ابن الكنيسه (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*




ماذا يعنى الحب بلا كرامه ليس يكون حب بل يكو ن شى مكروه  ومرفوض وبهذا يكون خرج عن دائرة الحب                                                  

                                                                  ولا من الممكن ان يسمى  حب[


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مرة واحدة بس اخترت قلبي على كرامتي
> 
> وندمت ندم شديد ومش هاكررها تاني
> 
> كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم كرامتي ثم قلبي​



*ياعني عليكي يافراشة
كلامك ايه ده؟
حكم ومواعظ

كرامتي 4 مرات
ومرة قلبي
طيب كويس

شكرا لمروووووورك​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: كرامتك أم قلبك?!!!!*



ابن الكنيسه قال:


> ماذا يعنى الحب بلا كرامه ليس يكون حب بل يكو ن شى مكروه  ومرفوض وبهذا يكون خرج عن دائرة الحب
> 
> ولا من الممكن ان يسمى  حب[



*شكرا اخي العزيز
بس عندك الحب
مثلا ممكن يتقلب
لعلاقة فاترة
وبعد كده تيجي الاهانة​​*


----------



## Ferrari (25 يناير 2009)

*أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



إيهما أهـــم بحياااتك كرامتك أم قلبك؟ 


هل من المعقول أن نستغنى عن قلوبنا


للأحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك


لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته وغيرهم (؟)


وكل شخص أكيد صار له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق


أو   حبيب أو   زوج .... هذه هي الحياة ؟


لم أجد سبب لذلك ..!


صحيح أنه لابد أن تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل أعتبار


ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحية إذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصرة


غالباً ؟؟


آم هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....


لنقف لحظة على بعض الجمل 


هي موجودة في حياتنا ودائماً نرددها في موقف معين 


لا


وأنما في حدث ،،،،




خداع 


خيانة 


كراهية 


كذب 


ضعف 


هزيمة 




قالوا :



( من باعنا بعناه )



( اللي يهواك أهواه..واللي ينساك أنساه )



( الذي لا يعتبرك ربحاً لا تعتبره خسارة )



( الصديق وقت الضيق )



فكـــر قليلاً ...



هل نستطيع حقاً تطبيق ذلك !!



فعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا


ثم


مع مرور الأيام نكتشف أنه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال 



في غيابه نسأل عنه ...وأن غبنا لا يسأل عنا


هل حقا نتخلى عنه


لا أدري !!!



والان بعد ما قرأتم الموضوع هل 


راح تكونوا صرحة 


ولا هاتسكتوا وراح تتسألو ا وتقولوا باللى حسينه!!!!!! 


ويبقى سؤالنا الحائر والمحتاج إلى أجابه ...... 


أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك ؟ 


منقول




تقبلوااااا تحياااااااااااااااااااااتي 



أتمنى ينال أعجابكم وأتمنى منكم الرد 



​


----------



## kalimooo (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

Ferrari

سأكون طماع ولن اختار

يعني بفكر اخد الاتنين معا"

شكراااا اخي

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## Ferrari (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



كليمو قال:


> ferrari
> 
> سأكون طماع ولن اختار
> 
> ...




شكراً على ردك يا كليمو

واسعدنى مرورك

الرب يباركك​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

*موضوع جميل مهم

انا هختار الكرامه ثم القلب

شكرا فيراري​*


----------



## Ferrari (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع جميل مهم
> 
> انا هختار الكرامه ثم القلب
> 
> شكرا فيراري​*



شكراً يا مايكل على مرورك الجميل

الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (25 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

راائع يا فرارى 

انا اشوف ان الكرامه وبعدين القلب

شكرااااااااااااااا على الموضوع المتميز

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

الكرامة اكيد وبعدها القلب​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

*مشهختار حاجه 
عشان متعبش *


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

اكيد الكرامة ثم القلب
شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك اعمالك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

موضوع جميل يا فرارى 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## متيكو (26 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

مثل الجميع الكرامة وثم القلب واذا اخترت القلب وتطيعه حيوديك للهلاك


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

*للاسف هيظل السؤال حائر بلا اجابه
ميرسى يا فيرارى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



candy shop قال:


> راائع يا فرارى
> 
> انا اشوف ان الكرامه وبعدين القلب
> 
> ...



شكرا يا كاندى على المشاركة وردك الجميل

الرب يباركِك​


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الكرامة اكيد وبعدها القلب​



ميرسي يا فراشة على المشاركة الحلوة والرد الاحلى

الرب يبارك حياتِك​


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



كيريا قال:


> *مشهختار حاجه
> عشان متعبش *



واحنا ميردناش ليكى التعب

نورتى الموضوع

الرب يباركِك​


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



الملكة العراقية قال:


> اكيد الكرامة ثم القلب
> شكرا على الموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يبارك اعمالك​



ميرسي على ذوقيك اختى 

نورتى الموضوع


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا فرارى
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



شكراً يا جميل على تشجيعك

الرب يدبر امورك​


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



متيكو قال:


> مثل الجميع الكرامة وثم القلب واذا اخترت القلب وتطيعه حيوديك للهلاك



شكرا متيكو على المشاركة وشكرا على رايك

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## Ferrari (28 يناير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*



dona nabil قال:


> *للاسف هيظل السؤال حائر بلا اجابه
> ميرسى يا فيرارى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا على رايك يا دونا وعلى مشركتك فى الموضوع

الرب يبارك حياتِك وخدمتِك​


----------



## happy angel (10 فبراير 2009)

*أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*

*أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك 



كرامتك ام قلبك ؟ 

هل من المعقول ان نستغنى عن قلوبنا 


للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك 

لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته والعاشق وغيرهم 

كل شخص اكيد صار له موقف من الحياة سواء مع صديق 


او حبيب او زوج ؟ 



صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار 



ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره 



ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها .... 



لنقف لحظة على بعض الجمل 


هي موجوده في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في موقف معين 



خداع 

خيانة 

كراهية 

كذب 

ضعف 

هزيمة 



و قالوا في الأمثال 


من باعنا بعناه 


اللي يهواك اهواه..واللي ينساك انساه 


الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خسارة 


الصديق وقت الضيق 



هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك 


فعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا 

ثم 

مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال 


في غيابه نسئل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسئل عنا 


هل حقا نتخلى عنه 



لا ادري


والآن

بماذا ستجيبون

هل ستركنون الى الصمت أم ستواجهون الحقيقة و تدونوها هنا




فأيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك ؟




???????*​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*

هابي

افضل احبه كانسان عادي

خلق على صورة الله ومثاله 

نحن تعلمنا محبة الاعداء

طبعا" لن اعامله كعضو

انما الكرامة شيء مهم بالدنيا

الانسان الذي لا يملك الكرامة

هل استطيع ان ادير له ظهري

اذا لا استطيع ان اكون هكذا

تحيتي لموضوعك الرائع

سلام المسيح


----------



## zezza (10 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*

الانسان اللى بيحب حقيقى عمره ما هيهين كرامة اللى بيحبه 
و لو حصل هحاول اصفى نفسى من نحيته استحالة ارجع احبه زى الاول بس بردوا مش المفروض اكره ربنا ما وصناش بكدة  هعامل الشخص ده كاى انسان تانى 

و انا عن نفسى شايفة ان الكرامة اهم من القلب 
يعنى مثلا واحد عمل حاجة تجرح كرامة اللى قدامه فى فترة الخطوبة مثلا يقول مش مهم ما فيش كرامة فى الحب    لا  طبعا ما ممكن يكون ده سوء اختيار و نيجى نعيط بعد كدة بعد ما تقع الفاس على الراس و نتجوز


----------



## st athanasius (13 فبراير 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*

*الاتنين يااختى 
ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*



كليمو قال:


> هابي
> 
> افضل احبه كانسان عادي
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*



zezza قال:


> الانسان اللى بيحب حقيقى عمره ما هيهين كرامة اللى بيحبه
> و لو حصل هحاول اصفى نفسى من نحيته استحالة ارجع احبه زى الاول بس بردوا مش المفروض اكره ربنا ما وصناش بكدة  هعامل الشخص ده كاى انسان تانى
> 
> و انا عن نفسى شايفة ان الكرامة اهم من القلب
> يعنى مثلا واحد عمل حاجة تجرح كرامة اللى قدامه فى فترة الخطوبة مثلا يقول مش مهم ما فيش كرامة فى الحب    لا  طبعا ما ممكن يكون ده سوء اختيار و نيجى نعيط بعد كدة بعد ما تقع الفاس على الراس و نتجوز


----------



## happy angel (8 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*



st athanasius قال:


> *الاتنين يااختى
> ربنا يباركك ويحفظك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهم بحياتك ؟ قلبك ؟أم كرامتك*

عندما تكون الصداقه او المحبه حقيقيه 

يوجد مكان للكرامه وكل واحد من الاثنين يعمل على انه 

لا يجرح شعور الاخر او يخدش كرامته 

موضوع هام جدا يا هابى 

ميررررررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2009)

*رد: أيهما أهـــم بحياتك كرامتك أم قلبك*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (11 أغسطس 2009)

*المحبة اهم لانك لو كنت انسان محبوب فتاكد ان كرامتك ستكون محفوظة
وَادِّينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً بِالْمَحَبَّةِ الأَخَوِيَّةِ مُقَدِّمِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضاً فِي الْكَرَامَةِ 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

*كرامتك ام قلبك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل من المعقول ان نستغنى عن قلوبنا
للاحتفاظ بكرامتنا في سبيل ذلك
لماذا يبيع الصديق صديقه والحبيب حبيبته وغيرهم 
وكل شخص اكيد صار له موقف من الحياه سواء مع صديق
او حبيب او زوج .... هذه هي الحياه ؟
صحيح انه لابد ان تكون كرامة النفس فوق كل اعتبار
ولكن لماذا ولدت التضحيه اذا كانت كرامة النفس هي المنتصره
غالبا ؟؟
ام هي مجرد كلمات نؤيد مضمونها ولكن بدون العمل بها ....
لنقف لحظه على بعض الجمل 
هي موجوده في حياتنا ودائما نرددها في مواقف 
خداع 
خيانة 
كراهية 
كذب 
ضعف 
هزيمه 
قالوا :
( من باعنا بعناه )
( الذي لا يعتبرك ربحا لا تعتبره خساره )
( الصديق وقت الضيق )
فكـــر قليلاً ...
هل نستطيع حقا تطبيق ذلك !!
وعندما نلتقي بصديق مثلا ..نثق به..ونبوح له بمشاكلنا
ثم
مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال 
في غيابه نسأل عنه ...وان غبنا لا يسأل عنا
هل حقا نتخلى عنه
لا ادري !!! 
والان بعد قراءه الموضوع من تختار
كرامتك ام ......قلبك


----------



## Samir poet (3 يوليو 2012)

*الاكرامة طبعا ثم القلب
اتعلمين لماذ 
لانة لو اختارتنا القلب
بى كدا هنتعب اكتر واحنا اساس
عايشين فى عالم صعب 
مينفعش فية 
لغة القلب نهائى
اة تنفع بس قليل
وشكر رورو لموضوعك الجميل ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 يوليو 2012)

​


سمير الشاعر قال:


> *الاكرامة طبعا ثم القلب
> اتعلمين لماذ
> لانة لو اختارتنا القلب
> بى كدا هنتعب اكتر واحنا اساس
> ...


ميرسى سمير لمرورك​


----------



## Critic (3 يوليو 2012)

> مع مرور الايام نكتشف انه لا يحبنا...ولا يعتبرنا الا خيال


طب انا هسألك : ايه اللى يدفعك اصلا للأبقاء عليه لو اكتشفتى الإكتشاف ده ؟! هل حد شايف نفسه رخيص علشان يستمر فى صداقة حد مش باقى عليه ؟!
العلاقات دى لازم تكون برغبة تامة من الطرفين , فلو هو مش بيحبنى يبقى العلاقة متنفعش خلاص , ونتيجة طبيعية انى اتخلى عنه انا كمان !


----------



## إيمليــآ (3 يوليو 2012)

*,.
*
آلتضحية مطلوبة بس للى يقدرهآ
يعنى لو غلط فى حقنآ ورجع عن خطأهـ وإستعآد ثفتنآ فيهـ
غير كدهـ هتتحول سذآجة مش تضحية

وأسآساً إللى بيحب بجد هو أكتر شخص حريص على كرآمة حبيبه
لكن إللى يسلبهـ كرآمتهـ .. لآ يستحق حبهـ


شكراً رورو .. ربنآ يبآرككـ


*.،*
​ ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (3 يوليو 2012)

*.....قلبى*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (3 يوليو 2012)

*كرامتى أولا و أخيرًا .. لو مكنتش غالية عند حد و حسيت و لو مجرد احساس بس .. ببعد فورًا فى هدوء و أوقات من غير عتاب كمان *


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب انا هسألك : ايه اللى يدفعك اصلا للأبقاء عليه لو اكتشفتى الإكتشاف ده ؟! هل حد شايف نفسه رخيص علشان يستمر فى صداقة حد مش باقى عليه ؟!
> العلاقات دى لازم تكون برغبة تامة من الطرفين , فلو هو مش بيحبنى يبقى العلاقة متنفعش خلاص , ونتيجة طبيعية انى اتخلى عنه انا كمان !


ميرسى كتير على كلامك جميل جدا​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

Secret_flower قال:


> *,.
> *
> آلتضحية مطلوبة بس للى يقدرهآ
> يعنى لو غلط فى حقنآ ورجع عن خطأهـ وإستعآد ثفتنآ فيهـ
> ...


ميرسى على تقييمك ربنا يباركك​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *كرامتى أولا و أخيرًا .. لو مكنتش غالية عند حد و حسيت و لو مجرد احساس بس .. ببعد فورًا فى هدوء و أوقات من غير عتاب كمان *


ميرسى لمرورك جدا​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يوليو 2012)

فى البداية ممكن اضحى مرة اتنين...عشرة،  من اجل الحفاظ على الحبيب او الصديق
وبكدا يكون ليه حرية الاختيار، من الحفاظ على التضحية ام لا ؟
لو حافظ صرنا احباب واصدقاء
لو لم يحافظ على التضحية سعتها اخرجه من قلبى بلا عودة
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 يوليو 2012)

Hero_Sameh.G قال:


> فى البداية ممكن اضحى مرة اتنين...عشرة،  من اجل الحفاظ على الحبيب او الصديق
> وبكدا يكون ليه حرية الاختيار، من الحفاظ على التضحية ام لا ؟
> لو حافظ صرنا احباب واصدقاء
> لو لم يحافظ على التضحية سعتها اخرجه من قلبى بلا عودة
> ​


ميرسى لردك فعلا كلام جميل ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2012)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يوليو 2012)

سمعنا كتير عن حد عايش وقلبه مكسور 
بس الحياه ماشيه عادي
انما مينفعش حد يعيش بدون كرامه


----------

